# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Which One is Better??? (Need Some Critques)

## Jyson

Normally for my artworks I stick with monochromatics just to keep it simple, but lately I've been wanting to add more color to my art aside from blue (which I always use.) Anyways I just made this one yesterday and an alteration of it today. The reason why I'm posting is because I need help on deciding which on is better. Any perhaps even a critque on them (be as harsh as you want to. lol) 

The "alteration" Idk how I feel about the blue with the orange..

----------


## Boanerges

I like the blue one better personally  :Good Job:

----------

_Jyson_ (06-20-2010)

----------


## wolfy-hound

I like the multicolor one, but I like earthy colors.  Looks a lot like old rust and dirt and that makes me feel good.  The blue is really nice too, looks like sharp and crisp.

----------

_Jyson_ (06-20-2010)

----------


## Jyson

> I like the blue one better personally


Thanks, Me too. I think the blue is a keeper regardless.



> I like the multicolor one, but I like earthy colors.  Looks a lot like old rust and dirt and that makes me feel good.  The blue is really nice too, looks like sharp and crisp.


Thanks, That is what I was going for, earthy but not too earthy, just right. lol Here is a new version.

I make like half a dozen slightly altered versions of my artworks and try to find the best out of them, and this one I think is the slightly better one.

----------


## bsash

I like the blue and orange one too, I love the more earthy colors as well. Regardless, they are both real nice.

----------

_Jyson_ (06-20-2010)

----------


## blackcrystal22

The colored one definitely has more character and could be sat on it's own. The blue one looks like it was meant for a backdrop rather than the piece itself. 

I love that shade of blue though.

----------

_Jyson_ (06-20-2010)

----------


## zeke

I say the orange and blue one. I love orange lol... But with the multicolors it gives the piece more depth< kinda reminds me of Howe Caverns here in NY went there for fathers day and that place was SAWEEEEET! Nice work

 Cheers

----------

_Jyson_ (06-28-2010)

----------


## Elise.m

I like both, but the blue and orange one more. Orange is my favorite color  :Smile:  But it reminds me of some space pictures that I've seen around, and I think it's really cool.

----------

_Jyson_ (06-28-2010)

----------


## catawhat75

By far and away, the second one.

----------

_Jyson_ (06-28-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

I would concur with this guy :Very Happy: 







> By far and away, the second one.

----------

_Jyson_ (06-28-2010)

----------


## BigLu

yes the second one for sure...is it just suppose to be something cool, because it is, but kinda looks like a blurred map of the world would fit in there nicely just my opinion tho.

----------

_Jyson_ (06-28-2010)

----------


## Jyson

Thanks yall for all the comments! I've been working on the second one more and I've finally got a result that I'm some what happy with.

----------


## jasikamarshel

First one is a better,best collection,I like a both ,both are a really a nice .

----------

_Jyson_ (12-09-2010)

----------


## llovelace

I like the second one

----------

_Jyson_ (12-09-2010)

----------


## Charlie And Lucy

Wow, they are both amazing! I would go with the first one, tho.

----------

_Jyson_ (12-09-2010)

----------


## kellysballs

They are both very interesting. What medium is this? I like the second one.

----------

_Jyson_ (12-09-2010)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Thanks yall for all the comments! I've been working on the second one more and I've finally got a result that I'm some what happy with.


LOVE this one  :Good Job:

----------

_Jyson_ (10-17-2010)

----------


## SpartaDog

I like the first one better, but I'm biased because that blue is my favorite color XD I do like the multicolor one, though. It reminds me of a photo of a galaxy or something taken by the Hubble telescope. :Very Happy:

----------

_Jyson_ (12-09-2010)

----------

